# Block Coolant Drain Plugs 389



## Rex Young (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a 1965 convertible GTO with a 389. Looking to replace the radiator and drain the coolant from the block as part of the process. Can someone tell me where the coolant drain plugs are located on my 389?

Thanks
Rex


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Just forward of the oil filter on the passenger side below the head and behind the exhaust manifold and the same location on the driver's side.

Kind of a pickle dance to get to them I wouldn't bother just flush the block and heater core well with clean water and put in fresh anti freeze.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy Cow, Is that Iris Mist?

Love that color! In Chevy's line, it was Evening Orchid.


----------



## Rex Young (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes it is Iris Mist. Love this color


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice looking ride you have there Rex!


----------

